# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Major Mitchell Cockatoo

## Serinia

Γεια σας , 
Παρακαλω τους φιλους στο forum , να μου δωσουν μια πληροφορια σχετικα με το συγκεκριμενο ειδος παπαγαλου. 
Αυτο που αναζητω , ειναι , να μου πει καποιος αν γνωριζει , αν υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα δευτερο ατομο που εχει στην κατοχη του Ροζ κακατου παπαγαλο  Major Mitchell.
Εχω μια φιλη που εχει ενα ζευγαρι τετοια πουλια και εχει και ενα τριτο πουλι απο δικη της εκτροφη  , και ειναι ενα αρσενικο , παιδι του εν λογω ζευγαριου. Ψαχνουμε λοιπον για καποιον ιδιωτη που να εχει τετοιο παπαγαλο .θα ηθελα αν ξερει καποιος να με ενημερωσει σχετικα . 
Τα συγκεκριμενα πτηνα ειναι πολυ σπανια .Σας παραπεμπω λοιπον στην φωτογραφια , ωστε να δειτε για ποιο ειδος παπαγαλου μιλαμε.

----------


## joel

ουαου!ειναι πανεεεεμορφοοοοος!!!!  :eek:

----------


## veronika

αν θέλεις,στείλε μου pm,έχω δεί στην Ελλάδα,αυτο το είδος,και είναι πραγματικά,"ερωτεύσιμο"!!!!!
 Οταν τα είδα υπήρχεκαι ζευγάρι με μωρά  εκείνη τη στιγμή....Πανέμορφα ζώα και τα μωρά,......ήταν......λιχουδιές.  ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

έχω κ εγώ μία φίλη που έχει ένα αρσενικό.
Πολύ όμορφα κοκατου..τα θεωρώ μαζι με ταΓκαλαχ κ με τα κοκατου με το κίτρινο λοφίο από τα ομορφότερα.
Το καλό είναι ότι είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους κ αν κρίνω από της Φίλης μου το κοκατου αυτό είναι σχετικά ήσυχα σε σ΄χεση με τα αλμπα ας πούμε.

----------


## Serinia

Ναι δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τα African grey η τα απλα κακατουα που φωναζουν πολυ .

----------


## Sunshine

Τι έγινε με αυτο το θεμα;  Βρήκατε αλλo ενα; Όποτε περνάω απο το ******* στην Νεα Εριθρεα, μπαίνω μεσα και χαϊδεύω το Major Mitchell μωρό που έχουν εκει.  Εινα τρελοί για δέσιμο - ζητάνε 5,000 ευρώ! Το έχω τραβήξει βίντεο....  η φωνούλα του ειναι πολύ λεπτή....

----------


## douke-soula

τι γλυκουλι που ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :Sad0121:  :Sad0121:

----------


## xXx

> Τι έγινε με αυτο το θεμα;  Βρήκατε αλλo ενα; Όποτε περνάω απο το ******* στην Νεα Εριθρεα, μπαίνω μεσα και χαϊδεύω το Major Mitchell μωρό που έχουν εκει.  Εινα τρελοί για δέσιμο - ζητάνε 5,000 ευρώ! Το έχω τραβήξει βίντεο....  η φωνούλα του ειναι πολύ λεπτή....


*σε παρακαλώ πολύ να μην ξαναγίνει αναφορά σε μαγαζί*

----------


## Sunshine

> *σε παρακαλώ πολύ να μην ξαναγίνει αναφορά σε μαγαζί*



Ένταξή άλλα δεν είχε να κάνει με αγορά - πούληση.... ίσα ίσα είμαι εντελώς αντίθετα το θέμα αγοράς ζωών από μαγαζιά!!!!   :Sign0024:

----------


## Sunshine

Τον ειδαμε παλι σημερα και κοιταξτε τι εκανε οταν μας ειδε απο την βιτρινα φευγοντας.....τον θελω και με θελει!!!! ουαααααααααααα  
 :Love0001:  :Love0001:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Σε πολύ μικρό κλουβί τον έχουν τον καημένο

----------


## Sunshine

Οχι δεν ειναι πολυ μικρο για το μεγεθος του, αφου μπορει να ανοιξει τα φτερα του και περισσεύει αρκετο χωρο. Ισσος δεν φαινεται απο μακρια....

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ναι κατάλαβα σε πιο πετ είναι κ εγώ όταν πάω μου ζητάει χαδάκια.

----------


## Sunshine

Ειναι σαν αρνακι....ποσα χρονια θα περιμενει για αγαπη οταν ζητανε 5,500 ευρω?????

----------


## ivi

αχ η ψυχή μου.... είναι από τους πιο ωραίους κοκατού...ζητάνε όντως πολλά χρήματα..πολύ κρίμα να έχουν στα pet shops αυτά τα πουλιά που έχουν τόσες απαιτήσεις και να ζητάνε και τόσα χρήματα..το καλύτερο θα ήταν να φέρνουν αυτά τα πουλιά μόνο κατόπιν παραγγελίας ...κρίμα..

----------


## Asmodeus

Παντως εχω πετυχει στο ιντερνετ ενα ελληνικο εκτροφειο (δεν εχω καμια σχεση με το εκτροφειο) που εκτρεφει τετοια πτηνα. Ειλικρινα ειναι απο τα ωραιοτερα ειδη παπαγαλλων που υπαρχουν.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ρενατε η κορη σου το λυπηθηκε το καημενο ε???Ειναι πολυ γλυκα κ του αξιζει πολυ αγαπη...μακαρι να πεσει σε καλα χερια!

----------


## Sunshine

> Ρενατε η κορη σου το λυπηθηκε το καημενο ε???Ειναι πολυ γλυκα κ του αξιζει πολυ αγαπη...μακαρι να πεσει σε καλα χερια!


Ναι, την ακουσες?? χα χα :-)  Αμα ξαναπηγαινα μεσα στο κατάστημα θα ήμασταν ακόμα εκει!!! ΛΟΛ

----------


## aggelos23

> Τι έγινε με αυτο το θεμα;  Βρήκατε αλλo ενα; Όποτε περνάω απο το ******* στην Νεα Εριθρεα, μπαίνω μεσα και χαϊδεύω το Major Mitchell μωρό που έχουν εκει.  Εινα τρελοί για δέσιμο - ζητάνε 5,000 ευρώ! Το έχω τραβήξει βίντεο....  η φωνούλα του ειναι πολύ λεπτή....


Είναι ο αγαπημένος μου όταν πάω έκει κάθομαι για κανένα δεκαπεντάλεπτο και τον χαϊδεύω

----------


## Sunshine

Θελει σπιτι - δεν τον παιρνεις εσυ τοτε?  Παρε δανειο χα χα... :Love0040:

----------


## Marilenaki

και εγω το ειχα πετυχει οταν το ειχανε πρωτοφερει και ηταν πολυ γλυκο μωρακι!! αλλα δεν μαρεσε η συμπεριφορα του υπαλληλου που φροντιζε τους παπαγαλους..

----------


## aggelos23

> Θελει σπιτι - δεν τον παιρνεις εσυ τοτε?  Παρε δανειο χα χα...


χαχαχα

----------


## Εφη

είχε και στη Θεσσαλονίκη σε ένα πετ σοπ ,αλλά το έδιναν για 2000 .ήταν και ταϊσμένο στο χέρι.σκέτη γλύκα.η τιμή που σου έδωσαν είναι υπερβολική νομίζω

----------


## kdionisios

Εφη απλα τα 2000 ειναι πολυ χαμηλη τιμη γι αυτο το πουλι!!!

----------


## Εφη

Διονύση μου δεν ξέρω.νομίζω πως ήταν ίδιο με αυτό.βέβαια έχω μια μικρή αμφιβολία για το τσουλούφι του.δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν ήταν ακριβώς έτσι...αλλά 5000?πω πω,όντως χρειάζεσαι δάνειο......

----------


## panoss

Πάντα ήθελα ένα τέτοιο...

----------


## panoss

Και το θέμα είναι πως το έχω βρει και σε καλή τιμή!

----------


## saxo_29

> 


Πωπω και τι δεν θα' δινα να κανει ετσι ο Θησεας ( ringneck) για μενα :: 
Παντος ειναι πενταμορφο πουλακι.

----------


## Ρία

πάντως ο ένας κοκατίλος μου κάπως έτσι κάνει! όχι πάντα όμως...για ζούλες είναι!

----------


## cute

Αχχχχ τον έχω ερωτευτεί αυτόν τον υπέροχο ροζ παπαγάλο!!!είναι ερωτας,πραγματικα :Big Grin:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Και το θέμα είναι πως το έχω βρει και σε καλή τιμή!



Παναγιώτη πόσο τον έχεις βρεί - αν επιτρέπεται; διότι οι τιμές που διάβασα πιο κάτω... μόνο για κανάν macaw αν λέγαμε!

----------

